# ***UPDATE*** Midgie's Allergy Progress...



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I tried to find my old post of Midgie's immunotherapy progress, but couldn't find it. Anyway, since visiting the Dermatologist and re-formulating her allergy vaccine, she is coming up on 3 months of taking these shots. Although her relief has been a verrrry slow process, I do believe we are seeing good results. I am supposed to schedule an appointment for a check-up with the derm at 3 months & I'm excited to see what she has to say when she sees Midgie. We are getting ready to go camping for two weeks and although Midgie still has the itchies (not as bad or constant), I'm anxious to see if there's any change in her scratching when we hit Florida. Very pleased with the progress, but Midgie tends to rub her eyes a bit (especially her left one). Her eyes look great; no reddness or inflamation.
Giving her the shots still makes me nervous and this morning she was being a bear to hold while my hubby stuck her. She screamed pretty good, but I think it's because she wouldn't hold still. She was having to take the shots every 3 days, so I know she was pretty sore, but now she only has to take the shots once a week.
I do plan to ask the Dermatologist about giving Midgie Zirtec as I remember her mentioning it to me when I first brought Midgie there. I'd like to start giving the Zirtec to see if that helps any as Midgie glands (I think Adnoid Glands) in her neck stay pretty swollen.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww poor thing, I am glad she is getting some releif. Please keep us posted


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I was just wondering how she was getting along! so glad to see this update. Sounds like good progress is being made. Great news.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Poor baby, I was wondering how your precious baby was doing, glad to hear she's improving.

Hope your trip goes well, keep us posted.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It means the world to me to know you guys are thinking of us! I know I don't take to many good pics of Midgie, but I promise that I'll try on our vaca.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes have a great time,glad all is going ok


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Michele!


----------

